
Nine awesome features and extensions for Mercurial - lelf
http://zeroturnaround.com/rebellabs/nine-awesome-features-and-extensions-for-mercurial-hg/
======
shared4you
If I understand these correctly, I can come up with this mapping between Hg
<\--> Git

    
    
        rebase <--> rebase
        histedit <--> rebase -i
        shelve <--> stash
        unbundle <--> ???
        purge <--> clean -x -d -f
        alias <--> [alias] section in gitconfig
        color <--> [color.*] section in gitconfig
        progress <--> ???
        pager <--> core.pager in gitconfig

~~~
aidenn0
unbundle is probably closest to git reflog

~~~
isxek
Git has its own bundle/unbundle commands. AFAIK, the reflog simply has no
equivalent in Hg.

------
pnathan
I know it's more common today to use histedit, shelve, rebase, etc; but I have
personally found the mq extension to subsume all of those (although it's more
complicated than the other extensions).

I am genuinely happy with hg when I use it, and find it wonderful as a user,
most of the time.

------
eitland
My favorite: crecord (
[http://mercurial.selenic.com/wiki/CrecordExtension](http://mercurial.selenic.com/wiki/CrecordExtension))

A curses record extension that lets you commit on a lie by line basis.

~~~
pekk
This makes commits that have not been tested.

~~~
mardiros
You can test before pushing anyway.

I was surprise that the record extention was not in the list. Didn't no the
crecord!

------
apples2apples
When will mercurial learn that these things should be default. One of the only
reasons I moved to git was I didn't have to hand hold people setting up all
the extensions.

~~~
jordigh
Whenever I teach hg, I just give them a template .hgrc and the first lesson is
about putting their name in there. It's a one-time cost for any Mercurial
user.

The Mercurial dev team is very conservative. The reason some of these
extensions aren't default yet are due to bugs or because they don't work well
on Windows or because they require the user to learn some advanced usage (e.g.
an improper rebase can result in apparent data loss to the uninitiated). Some
of these just have a plain yucky UI, e.g. histedit's UI is very close to "git
rebase -i". It would be much nicer if it had some sort of curses interface
instead.

Mercurial is in this for long haul, and it gets better all the time. As its
extensions mature, they'll be turned on by default. Right now, it's a matter
of flipping them on.

